# Topics > Projects >  CoDyCo, Whole-body Compliant Dynamical Contacts in cognitive contacts, Cognitive Systems and Robotics

## Airicist

Website - codyco.eu

Coordinator - Francesco Nori

twitter.com/RBCS_IIT

iCub, humanoid robot, Italian Institute of Technology (IIT), Genova, Italy, RobotCub Consortium, Europe

----------


## Airicist

Improvements of the iCub balancing 

 Published on Nov 15, 2014




> This video shows some of the latest results achieved in the whole-body control of iCub, the humanoid robot of the Italian Institute of Technology. In particular, it shows the improvements of the balancing controller, which now optimizes the internal torques according to some bounds on the external wrenches (i.e. feet forces and torques). These bounds ensure that, for instance, the robot's feet do not slip even when performing highly dynamic tasks.
> 
> The results have been achieved by the researches working at the Italian Institute of Technology and, in particular, by those funded by the European Project CoDyCo, coordinated by Dr. Francesco Nori.

----------

